# Running A WCA Competition



## PiCubed (May 24, 2017)

The goal of this thread is to give new organizers advice on how to run a competition.
Hopefully, we can create an up-to-date guide on running competitions. If you would like to contribute, you can use this link.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 25, 2017)

A lot of what's on that doc is very dependent on the delegate you are working with. Many delegates require different things up front and are able to aid the organizer throughout the process. So defiantly step 1 is contact delegates.


----------



## tx789 (May 25, 2017)

You should contact the delegate first they may have reasons for not wanting a comp there yet such as over saturation of comps. Having a venue in mind is useful. Discussion with them is esstainal since they will know about planned comps much further ahead than you might think. How comps are planned vary.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 25, 2017)

I think it's a a good idea to contact the delegate several months in advance to let them know you want to organise a competition and you're going to start looking for a venue, and get some idea of availability. It can avoid disappointment if for some reason the delegate is unavailable, and as a delegate it makes it easier planning other comps if you know what's coming so you can space them out properly.

On the other hand, if you've been in contact with a potential venue, and have some idea about costs before contacting the delegate, that's good too. However, you should never confirm the venue or settle on dates until you've discussed it with the delegate.


----------

